# LGB 2219S/2019S analog sound board POT adjustment info?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

My LGB Moguls are getting old and some of the old analog sound boards are starting to act up.

My current problem is a 2219S PRR Mogul sound board. The board sounds fine but the chuff is almost impossible to hear. I have swapped tenders with other 2219S's so I know the problem is in the sound board and not with the loco or the loco wiring (and the loco's chuff sensor is working).

There are 14 POTs that I can see (not counting the volume). I have never seen anything that identifies what the various POTs do but wonder if the problem can be fixed by movement of a single POT (dirty contacts). With 14 to choose from I don't want to cause further problems if I can identify the correct POT to work with.

I have two spare 2019S sound boards. One is clearly damaged and I will probably try the other but I would hate to give up on the current board if it can be fixed with a simple adjustment of a pot.

I will replace the defective board with my spare board but I would like to come back and somehow fix it and put it back into the 2219S. I am assuming the boards are the same and will know once I pull it out. *I confirmed this. The 2219S sound board is marked 2019S.*

I am also thinking that since I have the damaged sound board and the halves can be separated, that I might get lucky by just swapping the top of the damaged board with the top of the board I am working with. That seems to offer a 50% chance of working.

Ideas?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Jerry I'd just tweak each one then back to its o'clock position till I worked out what each one was doing.

Andrew


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Garratt said:


> Jerry I'd just tweak each one then back to its o'clock position till I worked out what each one was doing.
> 
> Andrew


Hi Andrew,

I may end up doing that (I would really like to know what those pots do but 14 pots are a lot to tweak and try to figure out what they do). Now that the board is out of the tender I might just test the individual pots with a volt meter. A bad one might show up as open or with poor consistency in resistance. I used to be good at that back in my days as a Dictaphone serviceman in Chicago 50 years ago.

In the meantime, I tried the top board of my bad 2019S sound board (no joy).

Then I swapped what I thought to be my good replacement board - and the sound system sounds great now. My Sleep Train is back running and sounding wonderful again. When I am trying to get to sleep the LGB analog sound is softer to listen to at low volume in the dark.

This leaves me with the sound board I just removed from the 2219S to play with. I would like to get it up and running as a future spare but in the meantime I will look for another good spare board (they no longer carry much value).

This board had been working fine but probably picked up a bit of corrosion on a pot over the years.

14 pots is a lot to trouble shoot. At least I have the LGB parts diagram which is the same for the 2219S and 2019S.

Now I have a set of Aristo roller bearing blocks to test run the Moguls on (with the tender just sitting on the tracks.

With the 2219S's working now I will probably focus on the 2019S's (my less favorite Moguls because I just stuck D&RGW labels over their C&S markings). I don't have enough C&S cars & USAT cabooses to make up trains with them.

The 2219S's are my favorites of the old Moguls because of the matching PRR Tuscan Red coaches (with their unique curtained windows), boxcars and coal hoppers.

For now I can put the 2219S's away and focus on other things that are giving me problems.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------

